# Historical Knife- carry to airport?



## taskasmum (Nov 23, 2021)

I have a V-42 stiletto to bring to Europe as part of a display and presentation about the unit it was designed for. I have already cleared the item with customs at our destination, in advance, and it is secured in the way customs advised. 

I need to bring it to the airport with me. It is cable-tied into it's sheath (it would take several minutes to get free if you have tools) and packed in my luggage to be put in the hold. There is no reasonable way anyone could get it and use it, as it will be locked in my luggage, and it is secure. I will declare it to the airline but TSA says it's fine to put in hold luggage as long as the luggage is locked and the airline knows..

I have a lot of unit information on me, so I can show why I have it, and it's the item's historical/ family value that matters. I also have information about the knife itself. 

Is it ok to transport it in the car trunk, in my locked luggage, as long as it's secure and there is a clear rational reason to be transporting it? I don't want to get into trouble. I don't want to ship the knife as I want it to remain secure: it's a valuable family heirloom.

Thanks for any help or advice! I did read the Massachusetts law, but I found some parts a bit unclear and contradictory.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

If it is secure in your luggage and you have TSA paperwork as stated I would think you would be okay as far as transporting it to the airport. Or you could drive like a nut and when the Staties pull you over tell Dudley you don't want him touching any of your shit.


----------



## taskasmum (Nov 23, 2021)

k12kop said:


> If it is secure in your luggage and you have TSA paperwork as stated I would think you would be okay as far as transporting it to the airport. Or you could drive like a nut and when the Staties pull you over tell Dudley you don't want him touching any of your shit.


I'm a bit crazy, but I'm not insane enough to cop an attitude with a Statie! I want my trip to be *to the airport* LOL

Thanks for your reply


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

You should be okay, It's not readily accessible and it's documented.


----------



## taskasmum (Nov 23, 2021)

k12kop said:


> You should be okay, It's not readily accessible and it's documented.


Thank you!


----------

